

Usertesting.com results on Facebook's usability - gdeglin
http://www.usertesting.com/2011/08/05/7-facebook-usability-mistakes/

======
VaporNoob
Found the title of this post misleading, I thought there would be evidence of
users actually leaving facebook due to the usability problems.

~~~
lizcarlson
I wonder what the "last straw" will be if there ever is one.

~~~
markyc
as long as people can get their fix of peeking into their friends' lives, no
one is leaving the FB dealer on account of usability

~~~
blehm
nah, people will leave for usability in a heartbeat if there's a good
alternative -- that good alternative could be the goog in a few years if fb
doesn't take care (remind me, how long as fb been around now?)

------
Alex3917
How about the fact that Facebook doesn't even work for many people when using
Chrome on OS X. The only time I check Facebook for even 30 seconds is when I'm
willing to open Safari, and that isn't more once every couple days.

------
sandieman
Nice way to game Facebook into being a customer?

